# Texas to have its own gold Depository?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...RhaWQDBHBzdGNhdANob21lBHB0A3NlY3Rpb25z;_ylv=3


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A bill was introduced. Let's start with that. We'll see if it passes. Either way, there's no way I'd store my gold in a state depository.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Prehaps*



BillS said:


> A bill was introduced. Let's start with that. We'll see if it passes. Either way, there's no way I'd store my gold in a state depository.


Perhaps this is a prelude to a texas gold backed currency.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I personally think its a good idea, but I wouldn't store my gold there. Texas is constitutionally bound to have a balanced budget. And I believe our legislature also has a surplus. So using that surplus to have a gold despository would be a good desicision. That way if things go really bad Texas can issue its own currency good in Texas backed by Gold. Great idea. GOD BLESS TEXAS


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillM said:


> Perhaps this is a prelude to a texas gold backed currency.


That's what I was thinking...or at least if the government tried to confiscate civilian gold like they did during the great depression, legally they couldn't take this, so they think anyway...


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------

